# Mini 2.0



## Mussels (Feb 19, 2008)

My sig shows my current media PC - that system is getting updated.
As it turns out, an FX-62 just wasnt enough so i'm rebuilding it with a Q6600 

This is going to become my room rig/lan rig, with the current beast moving to the lounge for media/gaming on my 40" HDTV.

The new build is going to be:

Q6600 G0 SLACR (Lapped when i get a chance)
Asus P5E-VM HDMI (Matx, can OC quads, onboard HDMI)
2x1GB OCZ plat rev 2 PC6400 (800MHz 4-4-4-12 2.1v)
Inno3D 8800GT 512MB (Accelero S1 cooler, Modded bios 755Mhz core) GPU-Z link
150GB Raptor X (from Fitseries3 sale thread)
OCZ StealthXtreme 700W
Silverstone TJ05 matx case
Asus DVD-RW (Lightscribe)
OCZ StealthXstream 600W
22" Samsung 226BW + BenQ 17" (dual screen for supreme commander  )


Stock CPU cooler for now, but as this quad seems to run stock at 1.10v its not a concern.

All i'm waiting on is the raptor and a CPU cooler.
Pondering This
Once i have the raptor i'll do the assembly/pics, and do the benchies once i get the cooler 

the raptor has been delayed (shipping problem) and i got too impatient to wait on a cooler. Will go as high as i can on stock cooling, so i lapped the Q6600.


Specs/Benchmarks for original system:
FX-62 @ 2.8GHz
Asus Nodus-M mobo
2x1GB PC 1066 ram (at 800 4-6-6-23) (no timing control)
8800GT / onboard 6150 (both tested for teh lulz)

no linkies or screenshots, seriously - this is for my benefit and my own gain, so lying would get me nowhere.
The reasons for testing what i have, is because i plan to take the video card out when just watching anime/movies to save power. Native HDMI (w/ audio) makes this more appealing on the new system.

Superpi: 31.457s
3dM05: 15,550
3dm06: 10,026

06 CPU score: 2031

Onboard video:
3dm05: 698
3dm06: 192

New hardware (results soon!)
Superpi: 21.232s (33.6% faster)
3dM05: 15464 - My math may be out, but i see that as 0.06% slower.
3dm06: 11,877 11.8% faster

CPU score 3541

Onboard video:
3dm05: 1203 - 72% faster
3dm06: 633 - 329% faster 

Power Comparison:
All settings at stock, cool and quiet enabled.

Old system:
idle 120W
3D load 232W
CPU load 234W
CPU + 3D (OCCT + ATI tool) 287W

onboard
idle 80W (rises to 92W-120W justt typing lol)
3D load 98-114W - it wouldnt settle down. 110W average, imo.
CPU load 198W
both - 194W


----------



## stubbers (Feb 19, 2008)

Who wants to set mussels on fire?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 19, 2008)

stubbers said:


> Who wants to set mussels on fire?



flaming? id have to touch your laptop to get that hot...


----------



## stubbers (Feb 19, 2008)

Damn straight... Because it's so awesome and red... Firey red... That's what makes it sexy...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 21, 2008)

Updating first post with benchmarks - old system first.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 21, 2008)

Bump:

Benchies are in first post. Summary: CPU power is massively up, gaming power is about the same. This really does put an end to 'is quad better than dual' for most gaming, as 3dm05 (which is single threaded) didnt change one damned bit.

Soon, i'll retest at 3GHz, and hopefully 3.2Ghz 

P.S. Intel onboard isnt so much of an epic failure nowadays.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 21, 2008)

Update:

3dm06 linkage. Note ram is at 4-4-4-15, CPU-z is screwing up.
Score is slightly different because this is a different run - its close enough to not matter.











Upped CPU to 3GHz, will see if i can get 3.2GHz stable on stock cooling and do some benches - it should be noted that the original FX CPU just wouldnt overclock at all, so while it matched this chip at stock i think thats about to change...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 21, 2008)

I have now upgraded the CPU cooler to a noctua U120 - CPU idle temps have dropped from 48C idle, to 30C 

Cant wait to OC the heck out of this thing...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 22, 2008)

I have now begun stealthing the system. Removing/unplugging all lights, slowing/replacing fans (including PSU, video card, and CPU) in an attempt to make the PC entirely silent.


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 22, 2008)

Mussels said:


> I have now upgraded the CPU cooler to a noctua U120 - CPU idle temps have dropped from 48C idle, to 30C
> 
> Cant wait to OC the heck out of this thing...



werent you going to get a HDT S1283?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 23, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> werent you going to get a HDT S1283?



i was... then i realised i had a 120mm cooler in my storage system, that might just fit... and it did!

I got it in and took pics, i'll go shoop them now.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 23, 2008)

Shooping complete!




Unassuming exterior: Missing floppy bay WILL return... once i find where i dropped it.

Ugly rear - poor pic too.









PSU mod - stealthXstreme was too loud 






Interior 1





Interior 2





Close up of video card... there IS a soundcard there somewhere too. (Audigy 4)


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 25, 2008)

there's a computer in that system?? all I see is a huge ass cpu heatsink! lol.. great stuff man


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> there's a computer in that system?? all I see is a huge ass cpu heatsink! lol.. great stuff man



i was quite surprised the heatsink fit in to be honest. Its funny that i could throw an E8500 in here and reach 4+GHz and a 3870x2, and have one helluva rig in a matx case.

The only flaw is poor HDD cooling, hence why its upside down near the intake fan.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 25, 2008)

yeah i see the hard drive also. thats pretty nice still, and 4 gigs on the E8500... You need to add that into a bigger system and see how far you can go!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> yeah i see the hard drive also. thats pretty nice still, and 4 gigs on the E8500... You need to add that into a bigger system and see how far you can go!



the 4GB is in the big rig, this ones meant to be portable - its my lan rig that i take to LAN's every weekend - thus the beaten up case, as its been lanning for a while on the previous system.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 25, 2008)

nice. You find a place every weekend to lan! thats pretty good to be able to find a place like that... and yeah you need to put the chip in your main one and see how it does!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> nice. You find a place every weekend to lan! thats pretty good to be able to find a place like that... and yeah you need to put the chip in your main one and see how it does!



I used to run one every week as a business  now we kinda rotate through the ex-regulars houses - ones become the kinda default recently.

Anyway, ihave tested the Q6600 compared to my main one - this one uses less volts below 3GHz, but 1-2 notches more past 3.2 or so. This micro board has some Vdroop as well, meaning its not so great past 1.375v or so (which is about 3.2GHz anyway)


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 25, 2008)

ah, i see now. And how was the business like that? I bet it was fun and eventful?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 25, 2008)

looks great 

it would look better if you removed the empty HDD cage and mounted the HDD to the CD cage above it

want to give me your FX62


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2008)

cdawall said:


> looks great
> 
> it would look better if you removed the empty HDD cage and mounted the HDD to the CD cage above it
> 
> want to give me your FX62



i just put it up for sale on ebay, but i can cancel it and sell it if you want 
looking for around $250 Au

Didnt think about removing the HDD cage, because the raptor is still on its way in - i was going to run dual drives for ~300GB total, or ditch the 160GB IDE and go purely raptor - in which case i think i WILL remove the HDD bay. good idea there.


Cold Storm: it was fun. it was a nightmare cleaning up after noobs trashing the rental PC's (seriously, the one kid would cut every game onto the desktop, because shortcuts 'just dont work'), but at the same time i got the game without net lag every week. it was awesome.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 26, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i just put it up for sale on ebay, but i can cancel it and sell it if you want
> looking for around $250 Au
> 
> Didnt think about removing the HDD cage, because the raptor is still on its way in - i was going to run dual drives for ~300GB total, or ditch the 160GB IDE and go purely raptor - in which case i think i WILL remove the HDD bay. good idea there.
> ...





wow, i don't know why you stopped doing it! I would love have someone do it round here, just a place where people could hang.. but Then i reread your post, and see that there was rental computers.... most of messed up a few of them!


----------



## cdawall (Feb 26, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i just put it up for sale on ebay, but i can cancel it and sell it if you want
> looking for around $250 Au
> 
> Didnt think about removing the HDD cage, because the raptor is still on its way in - i was going to run dual drives for ~300GB total, or ditch the 160GB IDE and go purely raptor - in which case i think i WILL remove the HDD bay. good idea there.
> ...



bah anyone want to donate 250AUD to me?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 26, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> wow, i don't know why you stopped doing it! I would love have someone do it round here, just a place where people could hang.. but Then i reread your post, and see that there was rental computers.... most of messed up a few of them!



it was the side business to an internet cafe, the problem was that there was major bushfires around here right when i had no funds... so the tourists ran away in case the whole place burned down (there was 3-4 towns in danger of becoming trapped amidst it, it came close but never happened)

closed down with plans of reopening, currently saving money to do just that. Well... currrently saving money and spending it on this rig, but you get the idea.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 26, 2008)

yeah I get the BIG picture! Its pretty nice to know that there is stuff like that. An Internet cafe would be good, but to many teenage kids that would just trash things...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 28, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> yeah I get the BIG picture! Its pretty nice to know that there is stuff like that. An Internet cafe would be good, but to many teenage kids that would just trash things...



the most annoying this was games that needed admin rights to launch (cough BF2 you Fing piece of shit...)

BF2 needed to be: 
*an admin account
*THE admin account it was installed under (other accounts failed CD Key checks)
not on a widescreen monitor (bah)
*BF2 booster packs only worked on the one ACCOUNT, not CD key - i couldnt even let people use those.


so this more or less meant to let noobs play BF2/special forces, they needed full acess to the OS.... stupid EA.

Anyway the raptor is on its way at last - due in 5-15 days. anyone know good HDD cloning software for vista?


----------



## King Wookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey bud.

I've just installed the same ocz ram in my rig,(finally got the mobo)
so I'm curious as to what you are running them at specs wise.

As to the psu, they started selling Corsair psu's in SA about a week ago, so I got one.

Sooo quiet!!!


----------



## MKmods (Feb 28, 2008)

Its funny to hear FX 62 "was not enough" I remember running a Athlon XP1600 and thinking it was so fast..
It was nice to read the "real" differences of the systems for a change.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 28, 2008)

King Wookie said:


> Hey bud.
> 
> I've just installed the same ocz ram in my rig,(finally got the mobo)
> so I'm curious as to what you are running them at specs wise.
> ...



PSU's already modded 
i ran the ram at 2.1v, 4-4-4-12 as i did in the other system, but i ran into a few problems that may have been ram related - i updated the bios and swapped ram (same as big rig, 1110MHz) in order to see what the max FSB is on this board (555MHz 1:1 kinda gives me some testing room)

From memory the ram worked (at this board and others)
833MHz @ 4-4-4-15 2.1v
933MHz (roughly) at 2.1v 5-5-5-15

One thing to note, was that with the tight timings even 2.05v wasnt enough - it really seems to be 2.1-2.2v ram. i suggest a fan cooling it for sure.



MKmods said:


> Its funny to hear FX 62 "was not enough" I remember running a Athlon XP1600 and thinking it was so fast..
> It was nice to read the "real" differences of the systems for a change.



In older games, or less dual core optimised ones the FX was the same as the Q6600 (as 3dm05 indicated)
Once the more CPU intensive games came along (supreme commander most notable) the speed increase was huge. Despite what some claim, AMD chips are fine for FPS based gaming, but not complex (heavy RTS) gaming.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 28, 2008)

Mussels said:


> the most annoying this was games that needed admin rights to launch (cough BF2 you Fing piece of shit...)
> 
> BF2 needed to be:
> *an admin account
> ...





I don't know of any good hdd cloning programs but I will sure try and find one or two for ya. As for BF2... Its just plain stupid! what the heck where they thinking in making a game like that! lol...


----------



## cdawall (Feb 28, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I don't know of any good hdd cloning programs but I will sure try and find one or two for ya. As for BF2... Its just plain stupid! what the heck where they thinking in making a game like that! lol...



maxtor maxblast works great

http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.j...toid=7add8b9c4a8ff010VgnVCM100000dd04090aRCRD


----------



## Mussels (Feb 29, 2008)

cdawall said:


> maxtor maxblast works great
> 
> http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.j...toid=7add8b9c4a8ff010VgnVCM100000dd04090aRCRD



maxtor program from the seagate website to clone a samsung to a WD

Now all we need is hitachi somehow...


----------



## Boneface (Feb 29, 2008)

Mussels said:


> Update:
> 
> 3dm06 linkage. Note ram is at 4-4-4-15, CPU-z is screwing up.
> Score is slightly different because this is a different run - its close enough to not matter.
> ...




Ok now i know something is up with my system...I ran 3dmark06 at stock 2.66 and cards at stock speeds in sli and removed the 2 gig stick to get dual channel and i got almost the same score...WTF HELP ME sorry if i highjacked


----------



## Mussels (Feb 29, 2008)

Boneface said:


> Ok now i know something is up with my system...I ran 3dmark06 at stock 2.66 and cards at stock speeds in sli and removed the 2 gig stick to get dual channel and i got almost the same score...WTF HELP ME sorry if i highjacked



i've got a quad. would boost my score. also, my card is heavily OC'd - yours would be at stock.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 29, 2008)

I've got some more overclocking done, thanks to this thread on [H]
http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1233021&page=5

Key things: FSB strap must be 333 (reduces memory frequencies available - 400 FSB offers 960MHz ram at best, vs 1000 on auto)

FSB termination voltage@1.24v+ (not auto)
FSB strap to NB@333 (not [auto])
vNB@1.51v+

i've at 400x8 (3.2GHz CPU, 960MHz ram 5-5-5-15) now with nice temps - will 3dmark it after it lasts at least 2 hours in OCCT.

EMPHASIS - ALL my tests are done in vista. my scores would be higher in XP, but i like vista more so i use it.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 29, 2008)

And here we go - 3.2GHz, ram at 960 5-5-5-15


----------



## Mussels (Feb 29, 2008)

latest update:
3.6GHz isnt possible due to Vdroop. I'd need some excessive volts or a hardmod, so i'll wait for a BIOS update to fix it (the board has an anti-vdroop bios option, my P5K-E was in the same boat but an update fixed it)

ALso, 4-4-4-12 shows up as 3-4-4-12 in CPU-Z for a reason - it actually runs at that. Board is a bit unreliable on CL-4, so the high MHz ram is staying.


Updated update:
425x8 3.4GHz
ram at 1020 5-5-5-15

1.40v in bios (its not that high. temps are too low.. board is undervolting, but i haven't voltmetered to see real volts)


----------



## cdawall (Feb 29, 2008)

Mussels said:


> maxtor program from the seagate website to clone a samsung to a WD
> 
> Now all we need is hitachi somehow...



so i take it that it worked 

and thats not bad i used it to copy between an IBM, seagate, maxtor and WD drives at my house so i think i covered it


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 29, 2008)

All I have to say mussels is the fact that it's one sweet a$$ Mini! Great job and I hope to do something like you in the future! 

BTW: I'll reply more when I'm not at work! lol


----------



## Mussels (Feb 29, 2008)

cdawall said:


> so i take it that it worked
> 
> and thats not bad i used it to copy between an IBM, seagate, maxtor and WD drives at my house so i think i covered it



the raptor isnt in yet, so i cant clone it.




Cold Storm said:


> All I have to say mussels is the fact that it's one sweet a$$ Mini! Great job and I hope to do something like you in the future!
> 
> BTW: I'll reply more when I'm not at work! lol



keep the comments coming, i've done a few changes (Cooling, OC) to the original design of this system and the speed is surprising me. I've got the money to get things just right for once, so i want every suggestion there is.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 29, 2008)

the vdroop mod will not be necessary but you will need higher vcore value setting which is not good for the long run...
for instance: if your cpu needs 1.38v, you will have to set vcore@1.50v in bios to have 1.45v real...on load the vcore will drop @1.38v!
with the easy done vdroop mod from allsop:
setting vcore@1.40v bios will result in 1.384v real & 1.384v on load

taken from
http://www.hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1032107747&postcount=528

thats the issue i'm having now, as going above 3.2Ghz isnt possible without going above 1.40v in bios.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 6, 2008)

ok the raptor is in.

Installed it in a scythe quiet drive, its inaudible at idle but fairly obvious at seek.

System boot time was exactly 30 seconds til i had a usable OS  (no laggy period after i signed in either)


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 6, 2008)

sweetness man! glad to see the raptor did its job well!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 6, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> sweetness man! glad to see the raptor did its job well!



i did a vista WEI test and got a solid 5.9 the whole way through 

about to go to work so i cant bench it, any ideas on what to run?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 6, 2008)

PC Mark is probably the only one I can think of to do...


----------



## Mussels (Mar 21, 2008)

just updated the system to vista SP1 now, any requests for benchies tests on SP1?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 22, 2008)

Dude, its still one bada$$ system for a lan! I'm learning about Benches now, so I can't really tell ya on what to go for. Wish I could


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2008)

next up is the pencil Vdroop mod to let me run 3.6GHz  going to find a pencil today since its a long weekend and i'll have time to test it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 22, 2008)

Yeah, tell me how it goes. My best friend has the chip, and if it can work for ya, I'll let him know to do it.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2008)

bump 

Pencil mod is a success!





Use a 2B pencil and draw on the one marked in red (or the one to the left - they both work)

It took me about 3 strokes (WITH the system running) and the Hardware Monitor in the Bios changed from 1.376 to 1.448 (from 1.50v set)

This has made a huge difference, and i can now run at 3.6GHz 


edit: for anyone who wants to do this mod, the chip in the pic is between the DDR2 slots and the CPU socket - its quite small.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2008)

Vdroop mod is finalised: i just stroked both at a time until i was happy.

1.40v bios results in 1.39v at idle... and 1.41v at load. Verection? 

Re-greased the CPU as well, now its OCCTing at 3.6GHz, ram at 960MHz 5-5-5-15, about 60-65C load.

Damn happy for a matx rig!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 22, 2008)

hey, happy to see the vdroop mod worked for ya! it looks prefect!


----------



## g30rg1e (Apr 10, 2008)

thanks for sharing your reasearch on this motherboard as well as the links that you discovered. I too am very pleased with my asus mobo and it works like a dream now ive done the pencil mod its so much more overclockable, though it was a nervy experience drawing on it whilst it was running.  a big big thanks


----------



## Mussels (Apr 10, 2008)

the pencil mod is what saved mine as well, it wasnt stable above 3Ghz without it (stock voltage) but after the mod i can do 3.6Ghz, temps allowing.

All i suggest is to get some air on the northbridge somehow, other than that i've had no issues whatsoever running 400x8 on this system (although its not 24/7)

oh and somethings wrong with your specs... how can you have a 512MB 8800GTX?


----------



## g30rg1e (Apr 10, 2008)

thanks fixed me specs


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 2, 2008)

Hmmmm dont people who take their own box's to lan parts have it _'Blinged'_ up??

either that or im not use to system that doesnt have tubes running in/out of it plus the addition of either a Cathode Tube or UV reactive kit.... - if my mod skills & also wallet were upto the job - id have my box lit up like a christmas tree.... I mean c'mon its a lan party where in the world are you going to get to show boat & not just to your mom & girlfriend?????


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Hmmmm dont people who take their own box's to lan parts have it _'Blinged'_ up??
> 
> either that or im not use to system that doesnt have tubes running in/out of it plus the addition of either a Cathode Tube or UV reactive kit.... - if my mod skills & also wallet were upto the job - id have my box lit up like a christmas tree.... I mean c'mon its a lan party where in the world are you going to get to show boat & not just to your mom & girlfriend?????



I'm one of the practical modders. why waste time and money on bling, when it gets you faster and more effective hardware. I could spend time adding useless lights and shiny effects... or i could play games. Simple and to the point is how i make my systems.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 2, 2008)

Mussels said:


> I'm one of the practical modders. why waste time and money on bling, when it gets you faster and more effective hardware. I could spend time adding useless lights and shiny effects... or i could play games. Simple and to the point is how i make my systems.



Very true & theres nothing wrong with that - I myself are like that, Id go as buying a UV or cathode tube for my rig to light up all the water cooling pipes becuase it would be a shame not too as cath tubes are fairly inexpensive.

id love to eventually have my own project where i can spend like 6months or something modding up a case of my choice - clear side panels, integrated water cooling kit & possibly a custom decal (i think you call them decals?) like a template or logo which is cut into the case.

something really special but its always hard to find somebody whose willing to let a stranger into a work shop (let alone finding one in the UK - my best bet is to visit a college/uni & request use of their facilities which they probably say no unless in enrolled)


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2008)

and thats the joy of mods!

This system now has an 8800GTX in it as opposed to the GT, completely fulfilling the goal of a high end PC in a small, low weight (transportable) case.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 2, 2008)

any chances of you to make a monster gaming shuttle? lol


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> any chances of you to make a monster gaming shuttle? lol



i can carry this one handed, so theres no need 

this in one hand, monitor in the other, with a backpack with cables/accesories - one trip from the car 

I even have seperate power cables/mouse keyboard for lan and home use, so that i have to do very little work when taking it to and from lans. (i use a cheap logitech cordless at home, as i dont game on it when its here)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 2, 2008)

how much did you end spending on the project in total??? all inclusive - include the monitor if you can also


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> how much did you end spending on the project in total??? all inclusive - include the monitor if you can also



rough prices.

$220 mobo
$180 PSU
$100 ram
maybe $150 for mouse + pad and keyboard?
GTX was $750 w/ cooling (original GT was $250 ish w/ cooling)
raptor X was $150 off fitseries 3 here on TPU
Case was around $150 i think... got it a long time ago.
Audigy 4 was $99 on ebay 2-3 years ago, i think.
Fans probably $120 or so, including CPU heatsink

assuming i didnt miss anything, thats around... $1300 for original build, $1800 if the GTX is included. (Just to make it clear, i got the GTX basically at launch. i've had it a long time now)

oh and the 22" screen was $500 when i got it, although its a lot cheaper nowadays.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 2, 2008)

hmmmm....yeah im sure you could build something for a lot less monitor inclusive - you can build a decent budget gamer for 500UK pounds 600+ including the monitor. not bad at all


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> hmmmm....yeah im sure you could build something for a lot less monitor inclusive - you can build a decent budget gamer for 500UK pounds 600+ including the monitor. not bad at all



several of the parts are over a year old, thus the high prices. Could probably build an equivalent system for $1200au these days 

(oh and dont forget these are aussie prices - things were a lot more expensive here before the US dollar dropped)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 2, 2008)

yeah dont worry - i done the currency conversion


----------

